# Remington Baikal spr453



## bowhunter59 (Aug 15, 2017)

Am in need of recoil spring for a Baikal SPR 453 imported by EAA and sold by Remington.  Remington has no parts, and EAA has basically sold all their inventory for these guns since the import ban with Russia has dried up the parts pipeland.  Anyone have one of these for sale or does anyone know of a spring that might substitute for this part.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 15, 2017)

I have ordered bulk coil springs from McMaster Carr before.
Measure wire dia with calipers; then ID/OD of relaxed spring.
Might not be exact but could get a close enough substitute.

Did the spring break??  If not have you tried a detail strip and thorough cleaning to ease the cycling?

pg 22 of pdf if you don't have it:

https://www.remington.com/sites/default/files/ModelSPR453.pdf


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 20, 2017)

Dont mean to hijack or change subject, but I would like to find a replacement stock for mine. Anyone know of a stock that'll fit?

Sweet gun, but finding anything for it is pretty much impossible........


----------

